# How to keep my dark (colored) hair from fading!



## Jersie (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey everyone!

I go to the salon every 6-8 weeks to get my hair recolored and cut, but my stylist (who i love) puts in semi-permanent hair color because she says its soooo much healthier, i have a lighter brown hair color natuarlly so my dark color she puts in lifts out easy - and when I wash it I actually see the color going down the drain :eusa_wall: which is from the semi-permanent dye, but does anyone know any tips, tricks, shampooz, ect that can keep my semi-permanent from not fading so much!!! Currently I use Color XL Shampoo by Matrix. Is there something better or am i just stuck...

THANKS!!!!


----------



## chelles93 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have the same problem - even with permanent dye my chocolate color fades quickly.

I like John Frieda color glaze. It seems to help. Semi-permanent color is _made_ to wash out a little at a time, so I doubt anything will really help.

You might try at-home semipermanent colors in between appointments. It would be cheaper!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2006)

All color oxidizes, darker colors are usually more obvious. You might want to consider another brand of semi - I use Color Spa (because I rarely dye my hair - i just do it at home if I find it gets to red) and I rarely ever see it wash out... more or less fades out instead. You can use glazes and color safe shampoos to help it last. Strong shampoos can fade it really quickly.


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 18, 2006)

I just got my hair colored dark as well. I try to wait atleast 24-36 hrs before washing my hair and then after that I really try to limit the shampooing to 3-4 times a week. That has helped my color to stay a lot longer. I also use the Color XL, but I don't like it that much because it seems to leave a buildup..


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2006)

Ill trade ya....Im TRYING to get my to fade....Color treated shampoos and conditioners arent bad. Have you tried color depositing shampoos?


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have the same problem. I recently bought some Goldwell Color Glow shampoo called Stay Red and some Goldwell Color Glow called "Feel Copper."

You could buy one in a brown shade. This is helping more than most shampoos and conditioners for me. I also buy at Sally Beauty some Clairol semi permanent hair color and do it myself in between permanent hair coloring which I do once every 12 weeks.


----------



## beautynista (Apr 27, 2006)

Dove has a new line of shampoos &amp; conditioners that supposedly help keep haircolor rich. There are two types, one for dark hair (to help dyed dark hair from fading - this might be good for you) and the other for light hair. You might wanna give it a try!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

